# So. Cali Meet and Greet 7/2/2005 - 7/09/2005



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone i just wanted to tell you guys that i be in town from the 2nd of july - the 9th of july for my 1 week paid vacation from work.

im bringing my family with me and i was thinking about seeing if any of you have any good recommendations to meet up that not TOO far from AZUSA , CA where we will be staying with at a friends house.

let me know and for those i met before it be great seeing you again ! :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so it official.. ill be there july 2 night and leaving july 10 afternoon

so who wants to meet up and or organize a meet


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You have no choice. Two or three days of those seven that you are here, you belong to Jason, Terry, Boris and Myself. Without question.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't wanna say something without saying too much, but lets just say it'll be fun esh. Good luck


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so i say lets do a big ol BBQ july 4th.. anyone know a good location ?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Cool, Liu will be in town, I'd go up to "meet and greet" ya :thumbup: 

I'd say Whittier Narrows park, but finding a spot there might be impossible on the 4th.....


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

I say mission beach here in SoCal hahahah .. come down here i dont wanna drive up there :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well keep in mind it hasta please my wife and kid as well.... they are on vacation with me so keep in mind that it hasta be a pretty nice safe and peaceful fun area.

and also any other dates will be taken into consideration :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dunno of many areas around the LA area...or azusa area. let me know what u guys decide. haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey where the rest of the cali crew.. i thought be more than 5 people !


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

come to SD misson beach is a good family area, near belmont park


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that sounds nice.. any other suggestions ?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

la jolla's nice, um...ocean beach, pacifc beach, SEA WORLD (mission beach lol) i say mission beach is ur best bet, its very family oriented, belmont park is pretty chill, it has an old (but safe) wooden coaster, arcade, lots of kiddie game areas, and beach is like 4 feet away lol, but across the street theres like a MASSIVE park

and of course u need to go to the wild animal park in escondido, f--- the zoo, the wild animal park is cooler, u can see the animal is recreations of their environment, and u can see them intereacting with each other, in the africa exhibit, they all roam around together, and u can take a safari ride though the exhibit in a jeep, and get like right next to them

hmmm, i jsut realized that azusa is 100+ miles away from the sd area so if u want to make the hour drive its worth it, DAY TRIP!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hehe ya well see.. i really want a midpoint where the LA crew and SD crew can congregate and chill and eat and have a good time..

maybe around anaheim will be nice what you guys think ?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

if i can get my car i'm down i need to go up that way neways to get some stuff i left at my old school


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i do like the idea of the denny on anaheim on the way to disneyland.. forgot that street name.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> i do like the idea of the denny on anaheim on the way to disneyland.. forgot that street name.


haha oh good memories at denny's, lol.......i'm debating weather to look normal when i cruise up, or if i should do waht i normally do when i go cruising


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> haha oh good memories at denny's, lol.......i'm debating weather to look normal when i cruise up, or if i should do waht i normally do when i go cruising


ya i first met bugnlv on the denny's with stealthb14 and my wife....

it when i used to eat there alot when my wife worked at the world of disney


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> ya i first met bugnlv on the denny's with stealthb14 and my wife....
> 
> it when i used to eat there alot when my wife worked at the world of disney


cool, but no what i meant by my usual thing was, i don't know if i should dress nice lol or dress how i normally do lol (black pants, ICP shirt, and face paint) lmao kids seem to enjoy the face paint lol, so if u want someone to entertain the kiddies i could show up painted

edit: 'm kidding i would look normal, lol still think it would be funny to do it though, but it would make a bad first impression


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> cool, but no what i meant by my usual thing was, i don't know if i should dress nice lol or dress how i normally do lol (black pants, ICP shirt, and face paint) lmao kids seem to enjoy the face paint lol, so if u want someone to entertain the kiddies i could show up painted
> 
> edit: 'm kidding i would look normal, lol still think it would be funny to do it though, but it would make a bad first impression


haha i think you scare off my lil boy if you came like that. :thumbup: 

he be 18 months by the time we go there. :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> haha i think you scare off my lil boy if you came like that. :thumbup:
> 
> he be 18 months by the time we go there. :thumbup:


lol i only use two colors black and white and its nothing extreame lol, but yeah i was at a concert lsat week, as we were walking to the show like 7 kids run over "are you guys clowns?" we were loving it lol


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i think pathfinder regional park in diamond bar sounds good to meet, then we can cruise down to speedzone if you want...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> i think pathfinder regional park in diamond bar sounds good to meet, then we can cruise down to speedzone if you want...


or the track if they are doing races when hes down


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok guys change of plans... let all meet at the Chilis in azusa /rowland heights.. cuz my wife dont want to be too far away from the place we stay just in case our son throws a fit so she can take him back.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

when exactly is the meet? and at what time?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well when is good for you all and time frame i guess mid afternoon/evening ?


----------

